# A mild disaster



## Moe Ronalds (Jul 7, 2003)

Spike asked me to post this. I don't think it's all THAT scary, but I can hardly to this justice. Recently, Spike and I decided to introduce two newbies to the game by playing it over AIM (we decided basically to toss the rules out the window to introduce them to the idea.)

The concept was simple, Nym (a moon elf Ranger/Druid) has told his good friend Grongodor (a hardened Hobgoblin warrior/general/strategist type) about a recent plague of evil in his forest. The other two characters were Hanna (a valleygirl teenager (first sign that this was going bad)), and Anzu (who only told us she was an elf.)

Well, after a few moments of us getting used to one another, Hanna fell down a hole and was attacked by a snake. Nym jumped down, and shot the thing in the head. Moments later, Anzu randomly decided to run into the nearest monster-riddled clearing. This was after Grongodor had been criticizing Hanna for her clumsiness. 

Hanna ran after Anzu, and Grongodor followed. While Anzu and Hanna ran around in melee (using a shortsword and a big stick, respectively) Grongdor stayed in the trees and shot at monsters. Nym, however, began to hack away with his longsword.

Soon enough, the mosnters were reduced to one- a single shadowdragon (!?!?!?!). The Shadowdragon injured Nym, and Grongodor went ballistic. When Nym stood up and the dragon fell, Grongodor once again tried to tell Anzu and Hanna not to be idiots. All of a sudden however, The dragon reared back up and he and Nym killed eachother.

After several minutes of fighting (during which Hanna tried to use an herb to bring him back), we find out that Anzu is a necromancer. However, she can't bring Nym back. Hanna suggests that they go look for the Faerie or Dryad queen who would of course, live conveniently live in the center of THIS VERY FOREST. Grongodor doesn't trust this information, and takes Nym to the local temple to have him raised.

It was then that we find the local Temple is dedicated to Nyalarhotep, so the Cleric promptly tries to kill us. Well, we resist (naturally) and we find out that Hanna can control the faeries! She summons several, and they take us to the Faerie Kingdom, when we promptly discover *gasp* Hanna's a fairy princess!

To review: Necromancer too stupid to know NOT to run into clearings full of monsters, and a valleygirl fairy princess. I should also note that the GM authorized none of this, but couldn't get them to listen to the word no.

Well, once we found out that we had conveniently been travelling with a fairy princess, things devolved from there. First, we discovered that the fairy queen was not the actual fairy queen, but "The Evil Norbis Faerie of the North"! This certainly came as a surprise to the GM. 

Well, things were starting to look bad. When suddenly, several elvish rangers and mages appeared out of no where, and destroyed the evil faeries!  And who were they with? The REAL Faerie queen! WHo couldn't be present when she could have nipped this problem in the bud, but who had no problem coming along just when WE need help. 

Well, the Faerie Queen was more than glad to resurrect Nym. In fact, it required so little time as to bring up the comment "that was fast" from just about everyone involved.

Mercifully, the game abruptly ended right then.


----------

